
I Learned to Code - DanBC
https://digital.nhs.uk/blog/transformation-blog/2020/how-i-learned-to-code
======
diablo1
"It was a perfect fit for me because it meant I could continue my digital
activism. That means constantly working to remind my colleagues of the
existence of the digital divide and how this can impact healthcare."

Interesting that she calls it 'activism' when really it's just blue teaming
for the NHS

